# Kanthal unravelling



## HalfLifeZA (22/1/16)

Every time I try take some wire to make a coil, all the Kanthal unwraps from the spindle.
Is there any easy way to stop this?


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

make small holes all around the rim of the spool. i have 4 usually (12, 3, 6, 9 - like on a clock) when you cut your length of wire, hold it securely and then thread it through one of those holes you created.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## HalfLifeZA (22/1/16)

thanks, I'll try this method.


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Hi @HalfLifeZA 

Another method is to secure the loose end against the rim with a piece of Prestik.
Works for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Every time I try take some wire to make a coil, all the Kanthal unwraps from the spindle.
> Is there any easy way to stop this?


Yeah it's a real pain.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (22/1/16)

@Silver that is another good suggestion. I also just read that a think elastic band around the spool works. I'm goiing to try all of the methods because I'm over having wire everywhere!!


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

if you have a soft spool then you can cut little slits into the sides and then hook the wire into there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/16)

The best option I have found was some Beadalon Wire goodies from Amazon.com

The bead making peeps use them and they work perfectly for all Vape Wires... it hold the wire tightly enough to stop them unravelling... but loose enough to pull just the right amount you need off the spool simply. It's a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## KlutcH (22/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The best option I have found was some Beadalon Wire goodies from Amazon.com
> 
> The bead making peeps use them and they work perfectly for all Vape Wires... it hold the wire tightly enough to stop them unravelling... but loose enough to pull just the right amount you need off the spool simply. It's a chicken dinner!
> View attachment 43839
> ...



I need this in my life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

